# Hunting shack



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Here's PICTURES of my hunting shack. Has all the comforts of HOME------10' x 6'6" gas &elect lites,gas stove,double fold down bed,ice box,generator,sink,kitchen table,beer storage. I first painted camp white than used a airbrush to paint on the trees. I use"HER" for my week-end hunting trips. I can take it about any where. Works for fishing too!! With snow on the ground and parked in the hardwoods ,you mite lose "HER":roflmao:


----------



## headhunter25

If you don't mind me asking, how much you got in it??

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon

Nice camp HH!


----------



## hassell

There nice cheap rigs with a little added comfort, most guys that have similar rigs reverse the springs so that it sits higher off the ground for use in the back mtn. roads!!


----------



## youngdon

Now is a good time to be looking for a used one as a lot of folks can't afford to keep them or look at it as a way to put a few bucks in their pocket. I had an 18' Holiday Rambler years ago that was a life saver while going through a NASTY divorce, it made a good hunting cabin also.


----------



## hassell

Years ago when one of the guys brought one just like that into the bush I laughed at him, then a storm moved in with a lot of wet snow ,and that little trailer seemed like a 5 star hotel, he got a twin axle a few yrs. later, seemed like heaven. Wall tents are nice, as long as you have stove for it.


----------



## youngdon

I don't know about the rest of you but these a old bones are alot better off on a mattress rather than the ground. Of course the heater don't hurt none either.


----------



## battman1

Looks great and sounds like its got all the comfrts.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

View attachment 1195
View attachment 1194
View attachment 1193
HERES PIC'S OF THE INSIDE--HH25---little over 400.00--it also has a rubber roof all one piece. no leaks. a buddy owns a roofing co . lucky me--YD, THATS WHY ---MY BONES DON'T LIKE THE GROUND NO MORE EITHER


----------



## knapper

Man I thought that I was starting to go soft when I bought a 12x12 wall tent that has a stove jack so I can use a heater. I do not like the idea of using it in the winter due to the space that the snow would have to clear away to set it up. I do remember the times I flew in and had lots of bad weather and other times it snowed the day after we got there.


----------



## hassell

knapper said:


> Man I thought that I was starting to go soft when I bought a 12x12 wall tent that has a stove jack so I can use a heater. I do not like the idea of using it in the winter due to the space that the snow would have to clear away to set it up. I do remember the times I flew in and had lots of bad weather and other times it snowed the day after we got there.


 I hear you, been there and done that many times!!


----------



## ebbs

She's beautiful inside and out!


----------



## On a call

I think you have a nice home away from home ! A friend and I just purchased one much like yours







. We however did not camo ours, yet that is...i like the idea better yet I love the idea of the rubber roof. I have had and seen too many camper with leaky roofs. Floors get soft and mildew smell hangs around. I was thinking of making bunks out of 2x6's. That way when we have company they have a place to lay thier head too.

You also have a bling all in one....ever think of slide open windows ??

My friend has a portable heated shower too ??? never used it but love the thought of after a day of hunting or running beaver lines I could clean up and rest. Last winter we slept in my or his truck we both have four door trucks and it worked but....a bed would have been sooo much more nice. That and heated...when it drops to 10 below which is our colder temps I would like to be warm....I was thinking of trying to build into our camper a wood stove for night heating ?? Anythoughts ??

I just realized you are not all that far from where we camp.


----------



## youngdon

Buy a coleman catalytic heater they supposedly don't produce any or at least very little carbon monoxide


----------



## On a call

Well well...ask and you will recieve that would be a whole lot more easy than plumbing in a wood burner.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

The kitchen table also folds down to make a Bed--The main Bed slides out 2' and will sleep two , IF YOU HAVE A ALL NITE LADY WITH YA.







----The window in front of sink is a slider and the sink top turns into a shooting bench---I lipped squeaked a coyote up to 40yds off a hardwoods ridge and shot him with my 375 winchester contender 12":hunter2ff the shooting bench. That evening a nice fork horn came by and became my winter supply of vensen


----------



## On a call

Well well...then you have one of the nicest blinds I have ever seen







all our windows are cranks and a bit broken too. A yote or deer would have to be like the copers after me like in Bonnie and Clyde as I break out the window with the barrel of my gun to get a shot off.

Maybe I should get a step ladder, cut a hole in the middle big enough for me to fit through, mount a dome on top and take care of bussiness 360 degrees. Maybe I should mount up speakers too and hook up my ole Johny Stewart. Ahhh and add some flood lights...now I am getting some where lol.

375 huh...is that difficult to shoot ?? Sounds like alot of powder and power









I hunt north of Standish.


----------



## coyotekidd

coleman catalytic works very nice. you can get a good 8 hrs. out of 1 can. we use them in the tent quite often.


----------



## On a call

I always thought that Catalytic heaters were dangerous too ?? Do they make them large enough to heat a camper in the dead of winter ?? And...can you use 20 pound bottles ??


----------



## youngdon

I think that coleman makes them for tent use, so I would assume that it would be OK Certainly take the time to read the directions and warnings. I'm sure that you could runan adapter hose to it but I wouldn't want a 20 lb bottle in the trailer, so a long hose and a access hole would be required. I'm not sure that 1 would make a trailer toasty warm but it would sure take the edge off I think and make it bearable.


----------



## hassell

Any heater that burns any type of fuel is Dangerous, they use oxygen for combustion, produces water and carbon dioxide, if it does not burn 100% efficient then it produces carbon monoxide which is odorless and tasteless and will kill you, without proper ventilation no fuel type heaters are safe, I've used propane, kerosene, white gas, diesel etc. and I'm still here. Up north this RCMP officer and I picked up Arnie a nice guy from Switzerland who was a chef, found him in a telephone repeater shack on top of a mountain after 5 days missing, the shack had bunks for 6 people in case the telephone guys got weathered in. He was using a propane stove to cook and a catalytic heater. The window on the access door was open 1 1/2 inches, not enough because of the high winds which creates a negative pressure. Sent him home in a coffin!!


----------



## On a call

Thank You Hassell ! You may have saved me and who knows others from a dirt nap.

I have always heard that they were safe....but " Safe " is a relative term. After reading your measage I think that a small air tight wood burner might be in order. I might use a propane heater while out hunting to keep the camper warm and perhaps to heat up water for a shower and to cook with...but, not for while sleeping. You certainly have had your share experiences. Again thank you for speaking up.

So tell me, when you found Arnie do you think he was sleeping or wake when overcome.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Thank You Hassell ! You may have saved me and who knows others from a dirt nap.
> 
> I have always heard that they were safe....but " Safe " is a relative term. After reading your measage I think that a small air tight wood burner might be in order. I might use a propane heater while out hunting to keep the camper warm and perhaps to heat up water for a shower and to cook with...but, not for while sleeping. You certainly have had your share experiences. Again thank you for speaking up.
> 
> So tell me, when you found Arnie do you think he was sleeping or wake when overcome.


 He was in his sleeping bag on a bunk bed, It wasn't a pleasant scene, the only funny part of this was a Bell 206 helicopter landed while we were there, high winds and just about dark, the cop asked if they had room for 1 more, sure, there were already 3 in the copter, as the guy in the back was making room the pilot realized who the extra person would be, quickly they said they were just about out of fuel as they didn't have enough to take Arnie to Cassiar and then back to Watson Lake Yukon.


----------



## On a call

Hmm perhaps he got the hebegebies and used fuel as a scape goat ?? That or hey...it is cold up here and we can come back.

To bad for Arnie's family though. As a father it would really hurt to see your son die from an avoidable error.

Not to revisit the scene, what was unpleasant ? I would think passing away while sleeping would be a peaceful way ? Or does does carbon monoxide poisoning cause convulsions ?


----------



## youngdon

I think that it just makes you sleepy unless it is a prolonged exposure in doses small enough to survive at least for a while, then it gets into your system and causes all kinds of problems.
So hassell how did you get him out ? Two man toboggan ?? Sorry that mental picture made me laugh though.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Looks perfect to me! I am looking for something cheap but it has to hold 2 adults, and 2 kids. Hope I can find a deal like that!


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> Hmm perhaps he got the hebegebies and used fuel as a scape goat ?? That or hey...it is cold up here and we can come back.
> 
> To bad for Arnie's family though. As a father it would really hurt to see your son die from an avoidable error.
> 
> Not to revisit the scene, what was unpleasant ? I would think passing away while sleeping would be a peaceful way ? Or does does carbon monoxide poisoning cause convulsions ?


 Decomposing, carbon monoxide will attach itself to the blood cells, if your ever been around to much exhaust gas or diesel though diesel is harder to get rid of in your system, headache at the back of the head, sore throat, etc.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I think that it just makes you sleepy unless it is a prolonged exposure in doses small enough to survive at least for a while, then it gets into your system and causes all kinds of problems.
> So hassell how did you get him out ? Two man toboggan ?? Sorry that mental picture made me laugh though.


 There was a road into there but very unpleasant to drive, his Toyota Tacoma was there, threw him the back and drove out, the trk. we started out in could only make it half way,walked the rest.

It displaces the O2 in your blood cells.


----------



## ReidRH

Mine is a lil bigger but My wife hunts with me so we need all the comforts of home ya know what I mean, we usually park at the state park it has sewer water electricity and its Very close to where we are hunting. It works out well for us. I have really considered getting one Like Yours for me and my son when we go up to the national forest for a few days. Yours is Great I know several guys around here that use one very similar to it camo and all. Easy to tow and set up Just Right for Guys!! Love It.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Reid RH ---It sure makes over nighters alot more comfortable-you can take it any where.----I usally use the genarator for electric heat at nite---use gas heater durning the day if needed. the gas light puts out quite a bit of heet its self-- HAPPY HUNT"EN*


----------



## On a call

l like the idea of a generator at night...but what kind of run time can you get out a generator ??? I would hate to be nice an cozy when it is -15 outside and have the generator run out of fuel....any thoughts ?


----------



## youngdon

I have a portable generator that has a six gallon tank on it.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> l like the idea of a generator at night...but what kind of run time can you get out a generator ??? I would hate to be nice an cozy when it is -15 outside and have the generator run out of fuel....any thoughts ?


 The Honda's I would say are the most fuel efficient, they usually tell you the spec.'s in there literature, kw.'s - fuel per hour, etc. Don't know what brand youngdon has but a six gallon tank is quite abit verses his kilowatt hr.!!! You would want something small enough to fit in the trailer but not to big to lug around.


----------



## youngdon

Mine is rated at 5500 with a surge to 8500, that is a lot more than you would need in the U.P. for sure, I ran a roof top A/C unit on my previous trailer. It is big enough to run your refridge an lights at the house in case of power outages though. I actually have two of them one here in Goodyear one at the cabin as a backup to our 16K, I use it a lot up there for tools and if just the wife and I are there.


----------



## On a call

I see those smaller and even 2 cycle units for sale they are resonable in price....guess I would only need it for running lights, the electric heater, the water heater on the hot tub, the pumps on the hot tub, and the tv 62'' tv to watch while in the hot tub. Maybe I should just look for one of those high voltage power line towers and just hook into that


----------



## youngdon

You gonna pull it with a prius ?


----------



## On a call

You betcha !

Gotta be effecient.


----------



## hassell

On a call said:


> I see those smaller and even 2 cycle units for sale they are resonable in price....guess I would only need it for running lights, the electric heater, the water heater on the hot tub, the pumps on the hot tub, and the tv 62'' tv to watch while in the hot tub. Maybe I should just look for one of those high voltage power line towers and just hook into that


 I don't know about 2 cycle, noisy, mixed gas, having to run at full tilt in order too produce power, power line tower sounds like the way to go!! HA.


----------



## youngdon

Honda makes a really well built portable that is quiet and very miserly with the gas, I don't know about run time but I am sure that their sales brochure would have some info. I will say that I am sure that you will pay more up front for a honda but if you maintain it it will outlast the cheapo brands.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Honda makes a really well built portable that is quiet and very miserly with the gas, I don't know about run time but I am sure that their sales brochure would have some info. I will say that I am sure that you will pay more up front for a honda but if you maintain it it will outlast the cheapo brands.


 Ditto to the Honda, youngdon what brand and make do you have?


----------



## youngdon

I have 2 generac portables both are 5500's, a 5500 onan on our camper, and a 16k generac on the cabin.


----------



## On a call

I actually have a Kowasaki that have been on loan for about 3 years now. I used to use it in the barn when I had horses. It ran the deep well pump, lights, and what ever else I needed it for. But...it was bulky.

Like you both said and I agree Honda makes a good unit, quiet, efficient, and runs lean on fuel. I just really need it for lights and a heater...so I am guessing a smaller 3500 would do the job.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I have 2 generac portables both are 5500's, a 5500 onan on our camper, and a 16k generac on the cabin.


 The onan's are quite popular, 16k generac is made by who, what kind of engine does it have?


----------



## youngdon

Generac is owned by Briggs and Stratton.


----------

